# اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2007)

+ اتهم القمص يسطس لبيب  وكيل  مطرانية المحله  الكبرى - اجهزة الامن بحجب المعلومات عن الكنيسه فيما يخص قضية اختفاء الفتاه المسيحيه ( امل زكى ) وقال ان المسيحين يتجمعون ليلاً فى كنيسة العذراء احتفالاًبالصوم ويدور الحديث بينهم عن موضوع امل فتلتهب المشاعر مؤكداً ان الكنيسه تحاول تهدئة الناس لكنه قال ( نخشى مع المشاعر الجياشه والاحساس بالظلم ان تخرج الامور عن حدود السيطره ) ........وحذر القمص يسطس من ان الفتاه قد تعود بعد يوم أو يومين بمفاجأه عقد قرانها على شاب مسلم وتغير ديانتها ......وقال ( فى حاله كهذه لا احد يستطيع التكهن برد فعل الاقباط ) وقال زكى نسيم والد امل انه اصيب بازمه قلبيه بعد سماعه خبر اختفائها وتم حجزه فى المستشفى واتهم فتاه منقبه بالوقوف وراء اختفاء ابنته ..مؤكداً انها قالت فى التحقيقات ان امل استقلت اتوبيس الشركه وهو ما نفاه السائق تماماً اضافه الى انها اخر من شوهدت مع ابنته ....ونفى نسيم ما تردد عن هروب ابنته لرفضها الزواج مؤكداً ان امل كانت سعيده بقرب زواجها اخر الشهر الحالى  وكانت موافقه 100 % ..........يتبع فيما يلى


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

+وعلى غير المتوقع اتهم افراد من اسرة امل قيادات  كنيسه العذراء فى منطقة (السبع بنات) بالتقاعس وعدم السعى للعثور على ابنتهم والاكتفاء بالصلاه فيما زعمت مصادر من داخل الكنيسه ان مجموعه من الشباب المسيحين حاولوا الاعتداء على الانبا بيشوى اسقف المحله داخل الكنيسه قبل نحو ثلاثة ايام احتجاجاً على عدم تدخله لدى الجهات المسؤوله ............وقال فاروق عطالله خال امل المختفيه ان قيادات الكنيسه لم تقم باى دور فى ازمة بنت شقيقته واكتفت بالصلاه واحتفالات صوم السيده العذراء واضاف ان الكنيسه لم تصعد الموقف ولم تتدخل لدى الجهات المسؤوله لتحديد مكان امل واستعادتها .


----------



## red_pansy (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

ميرسى ليكى يادونا  هو صحيح احنا مش بايدنا نعمل حاجه غير الصلاه بس يمكن علشان احنا مش عايشين الموقف نفسه ربنا يحمينا بس بجد اللى عايشه بيبقى جواه نار جامده عايز يحرق بيها المجرمين اللى عاملوا كده  واحنا بشر بجد أنا مش عارفه أقول حاجه تانيه  غير ربنا يحمينا ويصبر ناسها ويطمنهم عليها قريب :223se:


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

ميرسى يا ريد بانسيه على مرورك وعلى تعليقك الرقيق ..............وربنا موجود وقادر يتدخل ويحل المشكله على خير ............وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## in_god_i_trust (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

سؤال محيررررررررررررني جدا و نفسي حدا يجاوبني اجابة مقنعة
ليه ربنا ميتدخلش و ينقذ البنت و اهلها و ينقذنا من العذاب دا
و لو لمرة واحدة
مش بردو محفورة في قلبة و منقوشة علي كفه
يا ريت محدش يقولي دي تجربة
لان كل حاجة ليها حدود
و اكيد الوت ارحم في الموقف اللي زي دا


----------



## in_god_i_trust (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

لماذا الكنيسة تنازلت و تهاونت في حقوقها و حقوقنا لهذه الدرجة


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



in_god_i_trust قال:


> سؤال محيررررررررررررني جدا و نفسي حدا يجاوبني اجابة مقنعة
> ليه ربنا ميتدخلش و ينقذ البنت و اهلها و ينقذنا من العذاب دا
> و لو لمرة واحدة
> مش بردو محفورة في قلبة و منقوشة علي كفه
> ...


+ ما هى دى المشكله احنا نعمل المشكله ونتسبب فيها من الالف للياء ونقول لربنا ليه وفينك .......يعنى نسيب البنت تصاحب مسلمات ومنقبات وتتشبع بافكارهم وينصبولها الفخ وفى الاخر نعاتب ربنا ونقوله فينك ..........يا عزيزى ربنا مديلنا عقل نفكر بيه ودى نعمه لو ماستعملنهاش يبقى منلومش غير نفسنا .....ميرسى ليك وربنا معاك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



in_god_i_trust قال:


> لماذا الكنيسة تنازلت و تهاونت في حقوقها و حقوقنا لهذه الدرجة



+ فى النقطه دى انا ممكن اكون معاك الى حد كبير ......لان السلبيه موجوده ومعششه ...........وده سبب لانتشار الحالات اللى زى دى ..........ميرسى ليك وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## لورانس (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> + ما هى دى المشكله احنا نعمل المشكله ونتسبب فيها من الالف للياء ونقول لربنا ليه وفينك .......يعنى نسيب البنت تصاحب مسلمات ومنقبات وتتشبع بافكارهم وينصبولها الفخ وفى الاخر نعاتب ربنا ونقوله فينك ..........يا عزيزى ربنا مديلنا عقل نفكر بيه ودى نعمه لو ماستعملنهاش يبقى منلومش غير نفسنا .....ميرسى ليك وربنا معاك .



ممكن اعرف هو خطف أو اقتناع البنت بالمسلمات .. وممكن اعرف في اي بلد الموضوع هذا ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



لورانس قال:


> ممكن اعرف هو خطف أو اقتناع البنت بالمسلمات .. وممكن اعرف في اي بلد الموضوع هذا ..


+ فى الحقيقه الموضوع ما زال غامض لان اخر  من تواجد معها صديقه منقبه اسمها سماح وهى انكرت ذلك والموضوع ده فى المحله الكبرى بمصر ... واخر ما علمته مكالمه مجهوله للاب تبارك له على هداية ابنته ............ ميرسى يا لورانس على مرورك وعلى التعليق وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## لورانس (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> + فى الحقيقه الموضوع ما زال غامض لان اخر  من تواجد معها صديقه منقبه اسمها سماح وهى انكرت ذلك والموضوع ده فى المحله الكبرى بمصر ... واخر ما علمته مكالمه مجهوله للاب تبارك له على هداية ابنته ............ ميرسى يا لورانس على مرورك وعلى التعليق وربنا يبارك حياتك .



العفو أختي .. 
بس اذا انتوا متابعين قناة العربية فهي تعرض الشرقيون والاخوان وهي جماعات على قولتهم مسلمة واساسا مش معترفين ( بالحكومة وزواجهم  وانجاب ابنائهم على طريقتهم بدون اللجوء للمحاكم والوزارات ) مع احترامي للمصرين وللجميع الاجناس والديانات لاتأخذوا كلامي بحساسية مصر دولة مسلمة والجماعات هذي تحارب الدولة مش بس المسيح صح كلامي او انا غلاطانة ...


----------



## دفاع (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

يا جماعة المشكلة مش خطف والا أسلمة الفتيات

الحكاية إن الكنيسة غلطت وألغت محاكم التفتيش والتعذيب والإرهاب من الخروج عن المسيحية فالمسيحيون يتركون دينهم ويعتنقوا دين الله الحق

مش كده والا إيييه


----------



## maarttina (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

*اولا سلام ونعمة ليكم كلكم دايما بتيجي علينا الاعياد والمناسبات بهدايا حقيرة من اتباع رسول الاسلام صاحب الاخلاق الكريمة جدا وكالعادة في ناس تخصص استفزاز مش عارفه ليه المهم كل سنة وانتم طيبين برضو رغم انف المحمديين 



			يا جماعة المشكلة مش خطف والا أسلمة الفتيات

الحكاية إن الكنيسة غلطت وألغت محاكم التفتيش والتعذيب والإرهاب من الخروج عن المسيحية فالمسيحيون يتركون دينهم ويعتنقوا دين الله الحق

مش كده والا إيييه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لو كانت فاكر نفسك لطيف وظريف وبتهزر فانا اكتر واحدة ممكن تضحكك حتي اسال رسولك عن المؤلفة قلوبهم اللي كان بيدلهم فلوس علشان يفضلو مسلميين وأسال كمان ابو بكر ليه عمل حروب الرده بعد موت محمدك 
هي ده الحقائق يابو محاكم تفتيش وتعذيب 
وبعدين اي دين حق تتحدث عنه بالظبض دين الارهاب والخطف لو انتم دين حق ليه استخدام الابواب الخلفية ليه ماتدعوش لدينك وتسيب الناس تختار ليه بتقتل اللي بيتختار السيد المسيح ؟فكرر شوية كده وراجع كلامك علشان الناس ماتضحكش عليك
دونا عاوزه اقولك علي حاجة المشكلة مش في انها تصاحب بنت منقبه او غيره عارفه ميين اللي حافظ علي وجود المسيحية من ايام الاضطهاد الروماني لحد ماوصلتلنا ؟
المسحيين اللي بجد اللي ماتوا وقدموا اولادهم علشان يفضل صليب المسيح مرفوع 
هما اللي قوموا الاضطهاد الروماني ومن بعده الاسلام المسيحي اللي بجد هو اللي يعرف يقول لو حطوا فوق رقبتي السيف هموت علي اسم المسيح بس المشكلة انه مافيش والكنيسة السبب هي اللي ربت فينا الخوف وده للأسف الشديد يعني



			سؤال محيررررررررررررني جدا و نفسي حدا يجاوبني اجابة مقنعة
ليه ربنا ميتدخلش و ينقذ البنت و اهلها و ينقذنا من العذاب دا
و لو لمرة واحدة
مش بردو محفورة في قلبة و منقوشة علي كفه
يا ريت محدش يقولي دي تجربة
لان كل حاجة ليها حدود
و اكيد الوت ارحم في الموقف اللي زي دا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا ماطلبش منك تكون سلبي وبعدين ترجع تلومه بتلوم ربنا علي أيه بالظبض السيد المسيح قالنا كونوا حكماء كالحيات ودعاء كالحمام احنا في مجموعة ذئاب متوحشه ومدربين علي احدث اساليب الخداع ناس الهم بيدلهم الحق يعملو كل حاجة واي حاجة علشان يدافعوا عن محمدهم تفتكر لو ماكناش سلبيين من البداية كان ده كله حصل ؟
انا مش بلوم المسلم علي اللي بيعملو لانهم هما كده الهم ورسولهم وكل تعاليم دنهم كده قتل وارهاب وتاريخ نبي مرسل من عند الله من اوله لاخره حروب 
منتظر منهم أيه بس لكن انت اللي ساعدتهم بسلبيتك تيجي لجنة من الامم المتحدة تسال لا ده كل حاجة تمام التمام واحنا والمسلميين اخوات وحبايب ومافيش اي مشاكل 
طيب استحمل باه اتحدي اذا مصر بتنفذ حق واحد من الحقوق اللي ماضيه عليها في مواثيق الامم المتحدة تجاه الاقباط 
لو فضلنا نتكلم الكلام مش هيخلص بس انا مش عارفه مفروض اقول ايه تاني بس يمكن الكلام يصحي الناس شويه من الغيبوبة اللي هما فيها 
يا اقباط اصحوا بعد كام سنة بالشكل مش هيكون لينا وجود اصلا في مصر 
في النهاية احب اقول سهل اوي تخطفوا يا مسلميين لكن من المستحيل انكم تهزوا ايمان اي مسيحي مهما عملتو
سلام ونعمة وشكرا يا دونا علي الموضوع الرب يباركك*


----------



## in_god_i_trust (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> + ما هى دى المشكله احنا نعمل المشكله ونتسبب فيها من الالف للياء ونقول لربنا ليه وفينك .......يعنى نسيب البنت تصاحب مسلمات ومنقبات وتتشبع بافكارهم وينصبولها الفخ وفى الاخر نعاتب ربنا ونقوله فينك ..........يا عزيزى ربنا مديلنا عقل نفكر بيه ودى نعمه لو ماستعملنهاش يبقى منلومش غير نفسنا .....ميرسى ليك وربنا معاك .



انا بختلف بشدة معاك في الراي
لو افترضنا ان هي غلطت 
هل يكون عقابها بالشكل دا
و مين فينا مبيغلطش
بس انتي هربتي من السوال و انا بكرره تاني 
يا ريت حد يجاوبني لاني مش فاهم
ليه ربنا مش بيتدخل


----------



## in_god_i_trust (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



دفاع قال:


> يا جماعة المشكلة مش خطف والا أسلمة الفتيات
> 
> الحكاية إن الكنيسة غلطت وألغت محاكم التفتيش والتعذيب والإرهاب من الخروج عن المسيحية فالمسيحيون يتركون دينهم ويعتنقوا دين الله الحق
> 
> مش كده والا إيييه



سؤال بسيط
هل شوفت المسيح مسك سيف و اجبر حد ان يتبعه؟؟
هل شوفت الرسل و التلاميذ من بعده حد فيهم عمل كده؟؟
اما محاكم التفتيش الي سيادتك بتتكلم عليهاكانت في القرن السادس عشر((يعني بعد المسيح بـ1600 سنه)))
و كانت سياسية و ليس دينيه
اما في الاسلام
انت عارف


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



لورانس قال:


> العفو أختي ..
> بس اذا انتوا متابعين قناة العربية فهي تعرض الشرقيون والاخوان وهي جماعات على قولتهم مسلمة واساسا مش معترفين ( بالحكومة وزواجهم  وانجاب ابنائهم على طريقتهم بدون اللجوء للمحاكم والوزارات ) مع احترامي للمصرين وللجميع الاجناس والديانات لاتأخذوا كلامي بحساسية مصر دولة مسلمة والجماعات هذي تحارب الدولة مش بس المسيح صح كلامي او انا غلاطانة ...



+  قد أوافقك على مقولة ان الجماعات اتجهت اتجاه سياسى قبل ان يكون دينى وأصبحت تحارب الدوله على حد تعبيرك ولكن اعارض وبشده مقولة ان مصر اسلاميه لانه وعلى حسب علمى وعلى ما اسمع ان هناك ا قباط يعيشون فيها ودينهم معترف به فى الدوله ولهم كيانهم وقوتهم رغم أنف الحاقدين ..........ولهذا الموضوع تفتح صفحات وصفحات ولا ينتهى ........ عامة" اشكر مرورك مره أخرى .


----------



## in_god_i_trust (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

انا مش هطول علشان دمك مش خفيف و مضحكتش علي تعلقيك


----------



## maarttina (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

in_god_i_trust  ايه رائيك انا عندي حل افضل ليك انت ليه مافكرتش تكون مسلم؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



دفاع قال:


> يا جماعة المشكلة مش خطف والا أسلمة الفتيات
> 
> الحكاية إن الكنيسة غلطت وألغت محاكم التفتيش والتعذيب والإرهاب من الخروج عن المسيحية فالمسيحيون يتركون دينهم ويعتنقوا دين الله الحق
> 
> مش كده والا إيييه



+ أيييييه ........أرجو ان يكون الرد فى موا ضيعى  على الاقل رد ايجابى وحوار مفيد وليست مجرد كلمات جوفاء وسخريه ثقيله .........و سأكتفى برد صديقتى مارتينا عليك لانك لا تستحق أكثر من هذا ....... ومع ذلك أشكر مرورك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

أشكرك يا مارتينا على مرورك وعلى ردودك على كل الاخوه الذين يستحقوا الرد والذين لا يستحقون ..... وربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك .


----------



## mase7ya (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

*نفسى افهم شو الفايدة بنت مسيحية تسلم بالغصب وهية مش مقتنعة  اساسا بالاسلام 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وكيف بيقبلوا على حالهم انهم يخطفوا بنت من اهلها  

وهل هما بيقبلوا على حالهم بناتهم ينخطفوا هيك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:dntknw: *


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



mase7ya قال:


> *نفسى افهم شو الفايدة بنت مسيحية تسلم بالغصب وهية مش مقتنعة  اساسا بالاسلام
> 
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وكيف بيقبلوا على حالهم انهم يخطفوا بنت من اهلها
> ...




 +مسألة ان حد يبقى مسلم بدون أقتناع متفرقش معاهم كتير والدليل القضايا المرفوعه من المسلمين من أصل مسيحى ويطالبون فيها بالعوده للمسيحيه ويريدون تغيير بيانات البطاقه الشخصيه وجعل خانة الديانه مسيحي بدلاً من مسلم ..........وقوبل طلبهم بالرفض والطفلين اندرو وماريو والذى اسلم والدهم وظلت أمهم مسيحيه ويريدون ان يظلوا كما هم مسيحين والدوله والقضاء يصران على ان يمتحنوا الدين الاسلامى كشرط للنجاح واختار الطفلان الرسوب وكتب كلاً منهم  فى ورقة الاجابه أنا مسيحى ومع ذلك الحكم كان انهم يجب ان يتبعوا الدين الاعلى اى دين والدهم الجديد ولو كانت الام هى التى اسلمت يجب ان يتبعوا ديانتها ......... عرفتى ان موضوع بالعافيه دى متفرقش كتير ..........ميرسى يا مسيحيه على التعليق وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## لورانس (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



mase7ya قال:


> *نفسى افهم شو الفايدة بنت مسيحية تسلم بالغصب وهية مش مقتنعة  اساسا بالاسلام
> 
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وكيف بيقبلوا على حالهم انهم يخطفوا بنت من اهلها
> ...




أوافقك الرأي هذا قصدي وإذا كان هذا الشئ بكثرة في بلادكم وإيش دور الحكومة


----------



## لورانس (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> +مسألة ان حد يبقى مسلم بدون أقتناع متفرقش معاهم كتير والدليل القضايا المرفوعه من المسلمين من أصل مسيحى ويطالبون فيها بالعوده للمسيحيه ويريدون تغيير بيانات البطاقه الشخصيه وجعل خانة الديانه مسيحي بدلاً من مسلم ..........وقوبل طلبهم بالرفض والطفلين اندرو وماريو والذى اسلم والدهم وظلت أمهم مسيحيه ويريدون ان يظلوا كما هم مسيحين والدوله والقضاء يصران على ان يمتحنوا الدين الاسلامى كشرط للنجاح واختار الطفلان الرسوب وكتب كلاً منهم  فى ورقة الاجابه أنا مسيحى ومع ذلك الحكم كان انهم يجب ان يتبعوا الدين الاعلى اى دين والدهم الجديد ولو كانت الام هى التى اسلمت يجب ان يتبعوا ديانتها ......... عرفتى ان موضوع بالعافيه دى متفرقش كتير ..........ميرسى يا مسيحيه على التعليق وربنا يبارك حياتك .




إذا بلادي تجبرني على دين معين أفضل الهجرة


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

وده اللى بنصح دايماً بيه عند التعرض لمثل هذه المشاكل ........ الهجره هى الحل لان القضاء لن ينصف .. ميرسى يا لورانس وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## in_god_i_trust (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



maarttina قال:


> in_god_i_trust  ايه رائيك انا عندي حل افضل ليك انت ليه مافكرتش تكون مسلم؟



i hv the right 2 ask y u said this


----------



## nonaa (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

الهجرة مش حل
دى بلادنا ومش ممكن نسيبها 
الحل هو الحكمه نعلم ولادنا الحكمه ف التعامل مع الناس جميعا
والقرب من المسيح ومن الكنيسه


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



nonaa قال:


> الهجرة مش حل
> دى بلادنا ومش ممكن نسيبها
> الحل هو الحكمه نعلم ولادنا الحكمه ف التعامل مع الناس جميعا
> والقرب من المسيح ومن الكنيسه



+ يا نونا انا قصدت المشاكل اللى مافيش أمل فى حلها زى مشكلة العائدين للمسيحيه واللى عمرهم مهيرجعوهم ومشكله زى مشكلة اندرو وماريو .....يعنى يرضيكى مستقبلهم يضيع وميكملوش تعليمهم لآن هما رافضين يمتحنوا دين اسلامى ولا انتى رأيك انهم يتبعوا دين باباهم الجديد .....بصى يا نونا سامحينى اذا كنت واقعيه فى تفكيرى وانا واثقه ان هما مش هيوصلوا مع القضاء لحل .........  لكن بالنسبه للناس العاديين زيينا أه نقعد فى بلدنا ونتحمل   .ولا انتى رأيك أيه ........ميرسى يا نونا لتعليقك وربنا معاكى .


----------



## دفاع (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



in_god_i_trust قال:


> اما محاكم التفتيش الي سيادتك بتتكلم عليهاكانت في القرن السادس عشر((يعني بعد المسيح بـ1600 سنه)))
> و كانت سياسية و ليس دينيه
> اما في الاسلام
> انت عارف



وكذلك قصص الخطف التي تؤلفونها لها أغراض سياسية برضه


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



دفاع قال:


> وكذلك قصص الخطف التي تؤلفونها لها أغراض سياسية برضه



+ أشكر لك مرورك ولكن يا ريت توضح قصدك  أكتر .


----------



## veronika (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

الموضوع دة كتر اوي و بقى زيادة عن حده  و المفروض الكنيسة يكون ليها وقفة مش اي حاجة  بتعدي و خلاص 
طب ماليهم حق يعملوا كدة اذا كان اي حاجة بتحصل بتعدي  و مافيش مشاكل 
وفي الاخر اخوات و حبايب بالرغم ان احنا عارفين انهم ماعندهمش مشاعر محبة تجاهنا
وربنا يباركك يا دونا


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



veronika قال:


> الموضوع دة كتر اوي و بقى زيادة عن حده  و المفروض الكنيسة يكون ليها وقفة مش اي حاجة  بتعدي و خلاص
> طب ماليهم حق يعملوا كدة اذا كان اي حاجة بتحصل بتعدي  و مافيش مشاكل
> وفي الاخر اخوات و حبايب بالرغم ان احنا عارفين انهم ماعندهمش مشاعر محبة تجاهنا
> وربنا يباركك يا دونا



+رأيك مظبوط يا فيرونيكا ...........ميرسى للتعليق وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## دفاع (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

اكذبوا وفبركوا القصص القذرة هذه ليتمجد ربكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

للتأكد من القصه يا دفاع اليك هذا الخبر من جريدة الاسبوع ورئيس تحريرها هو مصطفى بكرى .                   +http://www.elosboa.com/elosboa/issues/542/akhbar3.asp


----------



## دفاع (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> للتأكد من القصه يا دفاع اليك هذا الخبر من جريدة الاسبوع ورئيس تحريرها هو مصطفى بكرى .                   +http://www.elosboa.com/elosboa/issues/542/akhbar3.asp



الكذب ليس في الاختفاء وإنما في الاتهام بالخطف وكأن مافيش بنات بتتخطف غير المسيحيات هو احنا في أيام ريا وسكينة يا كدابين


----------



## SALVATION (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

_



			الكذب ليس في الاختفاء وإنما في الاتهام بالخطف وكأن مافيش بنات بتتخطف غير المسيحيات هو احنا في أيام ريا وسكينة يا كدابين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

افتكر فيه اسلوب احسن من كده
اصل الى ايده فى الميه مش زى الى ايده فى النار
عايز تحس ان احنا مش كذبين روح مكان كده واعمل نفسك مسيحى وشوف الترحيب_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



دفاع قال:


> الكذب ليس في الاختفاء وإنما في الاتهام بالخطف وكأن مافيش بنات بتتخطف غير المسيحيات هو احنا في أيام ريا وسكينة يا كدابين



+ افتكر ان مافيش حد غصبك على ان تصدق الموضوع وكمان محدش طلب منك تقوم بدور الدفاع يا دفاع ........... وعامةً اشكرك لمرورك ولتعليقك واتمنى ان تغير من اسلوب كلامك لتكون فى موضع ترحيب ........هذا اذا كان يهمك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> افتكر فيه اسلوب احسن من كده
> اصل الى ايده فى الميه مش زى الى ايده فى النار
> عايز تحس ان احنا مش كذبين روح مكان كده واعمل نفسك مسيحى وشوف الترحيب_​



+ أشكرك يا تونى تون على مرورك وتعليقك وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## ahmed hasan (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

شكرا يا دونا على عرض الموضوع ويا ريت فيما بين الجميع يتم التأكيد على تجنب المنقبات ,ده المسلمات العاقلين بيتجنبوهم فما بالنا بالمسيحيات و ربنا مع اهلها وان شاء الله ترجع بيتها ونطمن عليها.


----------



## maarttina (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



> الكذب ليس في الاختفاء وإنما في الاتهام بالخطف وكأن مافيش بنات بتتخطف غير المسيحيات هو احنا في أيام ريا وسكينة يا كدابين


لا احنا في أيام أسوأ من ريا وسكينة عارف ريا وسكينة دول اصلهم كانوا غلابه جنب الالاعيب المحمدية القذرة الاسلام بيموت ويحتضر عارف الفرخه وهي بتدبح وبتطلع في الروح بتكون عامله ازاي هو ده حال المسلميين حاليا لو ماتكلمتش باسلوب افضل من كده انا واحده من الناس مابعرفش اسكت هتجد كلام يزعلك عن رسولك الكريم جدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



ahmed hasan قال:


> شكرا يا دونا على عرض الموضوع ويا ريت فيما بين الجميع يتم التأكيد على تجنب المنقبات ,ده المسلمات العاقلين بيتجنبوهم فما بالنا بالمسيحيات و ربنا مع اهلها وان شاء الله ترجع بيتها ونطمن عليها.



+ميرسى يا أحمد على التعليق المهم والرأى المحترم ......... وربنا معاك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



maarttina قال:


> لا احنا في أيام أسوأ من ريا وسكينة عارف ريا وسكينة دول اصلهم كانوا غلابه جنب الالاعيب المحمدية القذرة الاسلام بيموت ويحتضر عارف الفرخه وهي بتدبح وبتطلع في الروح بتكون عامله ازاي هو ده حال المسلميين حاليا لو ماتكلمتش باسلوب افضل من كده انا واحده من الناس مابعرفش اسكت هتجد كلام يزعلك عن رسولك الكريم جدا



+ دايماً منوره بردودك وتعليقاتك الجامده ..........ربنا معاكى ويحميكى يا مارتينا يا سكره .


----------



## jxxx (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

السلام عليكم ......
أنا طبعا لأيت المنتدى ده بالحظز....بس مش موضوعنا.... 

أنا المشكله أللى لأتها أنكم بتكرهو المسلمين أوى....

أه صحيح أنا معاكم أن المسيحين ممكن يكون الناس بتعملهوم وحش .... 

بس لازم بارضوا تعزروهم....با جماعا أحنا عندنا فى دينا...المفروض منصحبكومش...اه فعلان....بس لو الظروف حكمت أن أحنا نعيش معاكم فى بلد واحده ...لازم نعملكم أحسن معامله..... 

ولازم نوأف هنا شويه ....أنا مش عارف أنتو ليه بتكرهوا المسلمين كده ...يا جماعه كل حته وكل حاجه فيها الكويس و الوحش .....و زى مانتوا بيتأولو الناس بتعملكوا وحش .....فأنا بألقوا أن دول مسلمين مش كويسين ...  
بس باردو لأازم تسأل نفساك سؤال ....ليه??.... 

عاشان انتا لو فكرة كويس هتشوف أن اليهود(أمريكا) هى مصدر الكلام ده كولو...لما الرئيس اللأمريكى يطلع يأول أن دى حرب (صليبيه) فكل واحد مسلم لازم يحرص منكم ....لأنوا شاف أد أيه أنتوا بتكرهوا المسلمين ...ولاما أخوش على المنتدى ده ...ألأى المشرف بيشتم (فى الرسول )  ..... 

يا ترى مستنين أيه يكون رد الفعل بيتاع أى مسلم ???..... 

با جماعه أنا لما سجلت فى الموقع ده ...لأيت أن أنتا لازم ماتأليش أدبك على ديانيت حد .......أزاى !!!  ولازم تعرفوا أن أنتوا مهما شتمتوم فى الرسول ...أحنا لا يمكن نشتم فى سيدنا:عيسى عليه السلام ...لأن ده من شروط الأسلام عندنا ...... 

والمشرف اللى كان بيسأل ليه سيدنا أبو بكر عمل حروب الرده...أقولك!!!.... 

أحنا عندنا (الزكاه) ركن من أركان الأسلام ...فلوا أنتا معملتهاش يبأ  كده غلط ... 

فا جه ناس ألوا لأ مافيش حاجه أسمها زكاه ........وألوا لأ أحنا نخلى فلوسنا لينا أحنا بس .....عندنا هما كده هيعملوا فتنه بين المسليمن ...وهيشيلوا حاجه مهمه من الأسلام  ...وكده يبأ هما كفروا فى دينا ( لأنهم أنكروا معلوما من الدين بالضروره )....فأم سيدنا أبو بكر يحربهم علشان يرجعوا للصح .....لأان لو كان سبهم كان ممكن الفتنه دى تكبر .... والناس ديلوئتى تطلع تـأول (يا جماعه أمر الزكاه ده مشكوك فيه )  وكده يبأ الناس دى لغوا حاجه مهمه فى الأسلام ..... 

والحكايه دى حصلت لما الرسول مات وطلع أبو بكر وأل ( من كان يعبد محمد فأن محمد قد مات ...ومن كان يعبد الله فأن الله حيا لا يموت )  

لأن أحنا عرفين أن كان فى منافقين كتير و لحد دلوئتى فى منافقين فى كل مكان ..... زى مكان فى منافقين أيام سيدنا ( موسى و عيسى )  و لو عايزنى أحكيلك حكايتهم ... أنتا بس أؤمر ... أنا تحت أمرك ... 

يا جماعه كلنا أخوات ...شأنا أم أبينا .... كلنا ولاد سيدنا أدم ...

و فى الأخر بألقوا مافيش حد ينفاع نجبروا أنو يخوش الأسلام .... 

صدئنى ماينفعش ....ولو عايز تعرف ليه أولى ... علشان أنا تعبت من الكتابه ...  علشان أنا ماكتبش عربى على البورد خالص .... 

ياريت الرد يبأ بتحضر ...علشان ماتغيروش فكرتى عنكو ... و أرجو الأعتذار من المشرف المحترم...  

نسيت أعرفكوم على نفسى     محمود أمير  :19 :المحله الكبرى 

وده أميلى : jxxx_anti_mage********.com

شكرا والسلام عليكم....


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



jxxx قال:


> السلام عليكم ......
> أنا طبعا لأيت المنتدى ده بالحظز....بس مش موضوعنا....
> 
> أنا المشكله أللى لأتها أنكم بتكرهو المسلمين أوى....
> ...



أولاً أحب أوضح لك يا محمود اننا لا نكره المسلمين لان ديننا لا يسمح لنا بالكره من أساسه بل على العكس هو دين قائم على المحبه ...... وستتعرف على ذلك بنفسك عندما تتعرف علينا أكتر واهلاً بيك معانا .تحياتى .


----------



## jxxx (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

لأ يا دونا ..أنتا شيفه بأيت المنتدى كلو شتايم فى الرسول ..... أنا مش عارف ليه ؟؟؟ 

وأظن أنتى شوفتى بنفسك المشرفه ألت أيه ....  

شكرا ليك على الترحيب الجميل ده  .... و أنا عارف دينكم كويس .... 

و بألقوا تانى يا جماعه ماينفعش نجبر حد على اللأسلام  ......والله ما ينفع ..... ياريت تبطلوا الأوهام ده يا جماعه ....   
مع أحترامى ليكوا  .... 
 أخوكم محمود ...


----------



## emy (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

_مرسى يا دونا _
_انا معنديش حاجه اقولها غير يا رب ارحم شعبك _​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



jxxx قال:


> لأ يا دونا ..أنتا شيفه بأيت المنتدى كلو شتايم فى الرسول ..... أنا مش عارف ليه ؟؟؟
> 
> وأظن أنتى شوفتى بنفسك المشرفه ألت أيه ....
> 
> ...


+ عامةً انا شرحت لك وجهة نظرى ........وبالنسبه للاجبار على الا سلام انت فى حاجات كتير مبتقدرش تشوفها كويس من باب غيرتك على دينك ....وصدقنى هى مش أوهام ........اشكر مرورك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



emy قال:


> _مرسى يا دونا _
> _انا معنديش حاجه اقولها غير يا رب ارحم شعبك _​


+ ميرسى ليكى يا قمر ........وفعلاً احنا محتاجين رحمة ربنا ........وربنا معاكى يا جميله .


----------



## jxxx (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

يظهر أنى لازم أشرحلك يا دونه .... أحنا عندنا فى الأسلام أنك لو أجبرت حد أنو يقول الشهاده ...كأنك معملتيش حاجه ...يبأ أيه الفايده أنك تختفيها ..... و بعدين دى أخر مره هاجى هنا بعد ما شوفت ألت الأدب دى .... 

علشان تصدئينى لمل أقولك أنكوا بيتكرهوا الأسلام ... أنا كونت فاكره منتدلى محترم ...........  

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28848


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

هقولك حاجه يا محمود صحيح انا مش متعمقه أوى فى الدين الاسلامى لكن هسألك سؤال هل هما بيألفوا حاجات من عندهم ولا كل الايات والا حاديث اللى بيتكلموا عنها مظبوطه ........واذا كان بس اعتراضك على الاسلوب اتكلم بشكل مباشر معاهم وبين لهم اعتراضك على طريقتهم .........وبالنسبه لموضوع الاجبار للاسف فى ناس مش عاقله زيك كده وفاهمه ان الدين فى القلب مش بايد مخلوق بيتخذوا الابتزاز بتهديد البنات باى طريقه فيديو او صور او خلافه لجبر البنات على اشهار اسلامهم ........ودى مش بنت ولا اتنين  دولا أكتر من كده بكتير .........انا طبعاً عارفه ان الاسلام مقالش كده لكن تفسير بعض الناس اللى مش فاهمين دينهم صح بيعملوا افعال الدين برىء منها .....أرجوك اقرا اكتر فى المواضيع دى وقصص البنات هتلاقيه فى اماكن كتير .........اقرا كويس وبعدين احكم ........وعامةً احنا سعداء بوجودك معانا .


----------



## jxxx (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> هقولك حاجه يا محمود صحيح انا مش متعمقه أوى فى الدين الاسلامى لكن هسألك سؤال هل هما بيألفوا حاجات من عندهم ولا كل الايات والا حاديث اللى بيتكلموا عنها مظبوطه ........واذا كان بس اعتراضك على الاسلوب اتكلم بشكل مباشر معاهم وبين لهم اعتراضك على طريقتهم .........وبالنسبه لموضوع الاجبار للاسف فى ناس مش عاقله زيك كده وفاهمه ان الدين فى القلب مش بايد مخلوق بيتخذوا الابتزاز بتهديد البنات باى طريقه فيديو او صور او خلافه لجبر البنات على اشهار اسلامهم ........ودى مش بنت ولا اتنين  دولا أكتر من كده بكتير .........انا طبعاً عارفه ان الاسلام مقالش كده لكن تفسير بعض الناس اللى مش فاهمين دينهم صح بيعملوا افعال الدين برىء منها .....أرجوك اقرا اكتر فى المواضيع دى وقصص البنات هتلاقيه فى اماكن كتير .........اقرا كويس وبعدين احكم ........وعامةً احنا سعداء بوجودك معانا .



أولا الحديث صحيح 100% و المسلمين ردوا أحسن رد ..بس شوفى التهكم عامل أزاى ...... و بعدين ما فى ناس مسيحين مش فهمين دينهم كويس بيعملوا أكتر من كده .... ما أحنا كمان بنسمع عن المسيحين اللى عايزين يسلموا ... والمسيحين ( اللى مش فهمين دينهم صح ) بعذبوهم أحلى تعذيب و سعات بتوصال للقتل ....ليه أحنا بقى ما "ليعناش نيشتم فى المسيحين ???و نقول أن أحنا مظلومين فى مصر ؟؟؟  لأن ببساط ...من أيام ما قال صلاح الدين ( الدين لله و الوطن للجميع ) و أحنا عايشين بالمبدأ ده ....و بعد أنا فعلانا كنت بحب المسيحين أوى و لما باشوف حد منهم ( و بعرفهم من الصليب ) بيبان عليه أنوا مؤدب و محترم جدا ........

بس الصراح المنتدى ده خالنى أغير فكرتى خالص عنكوم............


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



jxxx قال:


> أولا الحديث صحيح 100% و المسلمين ردوا أحسن رد ..بس شوفى التهكم عامل أزاى ...... و بعدين ما فى ناس مسيحين مش فهمين دينهم كويس بيعملوا أكتر من كده .... ما أحنا كمان بنسمع عن المسيحين اللى عايزين يسلموا ... والمسيحين ( اللى مش فهمين دينهم صح ) بعذبوهم أحلى تعذيب و سعات بتوصال للقتل ....ليه أحنا بقى ما "ليعناش نيشتم فى المسيحين ???و نقول أن أحنا مظلومين فى مصر ؟؟؟  لأن ببساط ...من أيام ما قال صلاح الدين ( الدين لله و الوطن للجميع ) و أحنا عايشين بالمبدأ ده ....و بعد أنا فعلانا كنت بحب المسيحين أوى و لما باشوف حد منهم ( و بعرفهم من الصليب ) بيبان عليه أنوا مؤدب و محترم جدا ........
> 
> بس الصراح المنتدى ده خالنى أغير فكرتى خالص عنكوم............



+اسمع يا محمود انا مش علشان مسيحيه هدافع عن المسيحين انا كمان عندى اصحاب كتير مسلمين .....الموضوع مش كده خالص .......الموضوع مش مين احسن من مين الموضوع هو مشكلة اللى فاهم الدين غلط وبيترجمه بطريقه تضر الناس......وبعدين موضوع التعذيب والقتل ده معرفش انت سمعته فين .......احنا معندناش الطريقه دى خالص وهاتلى دليل واحد  .........والمبدأ بتاع الدين لله والوطن للجميع للاسف مات من زمان .....ودلوقتى فى موجة كراهية عاليه جداً للمسيحين ورغبه حاده فى اضطهادهم وتدميرهم ودى حاجه واضحه حتى فى الشارع العادى ......يعنى هديلك مثل لناس فاهمه دينهم غلط واحكم بنفسك ..........رأيك أيه فى واحد قرر انه يفجر نفسه فى شوية اجانب جايين يتفسحوا وينفعوا البلد أو بلاش كده رايك ايه فى واحد دخل كنيسه ولع فيها او قعد يقتل فى الناس وبعدين يطلعوه مجنون .........والامثله كتير وأكيد بتسمع عنها كل يوم.


----------



## maarttina (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



> عاشان انتا لو فكرة كويس هتشوف أن اليهود(أمريكا) هى مصدر الكلام ده كولو...لما الرئيس اللأمريكى يطلع يأول أن دى حرب (صليبيه) فكل واحد مسلم لازم يحرص منكم ....لأنوا شاف أد أيه أنتوا بتكرهوا المسلمين ...ولاما أخوش على المنتدى ده ...ألأى المشرف بيشتم (فى الرسول ) .....
> 
> يا ترى مستنين أيه يكون رد الفعل بيتاع أى مسلم ???..


مش عارفه تقصد أيه بالجملة ده بس هل قول انسان يحتسب علينا لكن هاتلي من كلام السيد المسيح ما يؤيد ذلك زي مانا عندي كلام من كتابك يؤيد ما يفعله المسلمون من قتل وارهاب وخطف..الخ
ومع ذلك سيادة الرئيس جورج بوش ارجم من رسولك علي الاقل خالص هو لم يقل علي نفسه رسول من الله ليقتل وينهب ويسرق 
انت زعلت علشان شوية مواضيع عن حقيقة رسولك هنا في المنتدي يابني احنا بنتشتم في مصر علنا وبيتدعي علينا علنا في الجوامع في كل خطبة جمعة والا ايه تعليقك علي الكلام ده ؟؟؟


> ياريت الرد يبأ بتحضر ...علشان ماتغيروش فكرتى عنكو ... و أرجو الأعتذار من المشرف المحترم


يابني ميين قالك انك ماينفعش تجبر حد علي الاسلام امال حروب الردة ده كانت بسبب أيه ؟
مش عارفه يعني مفروض نخبي عنك الحقيقة علشان ماتزعلش ؟؟
علي العموم فكر شوية بتمعن هتشوف الحقيقة وهتشوف أد ايه المسيحيين بيتظلموا في بلدهم مصر والعرب اللي جم علي مصر من شبه جزيرة الخرفان والمعيز اصبحوا ليهم كل الحق فيها ترضي لنفسك تعيش غريب في بلدك؟؟؟


----------



## jxxx (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

الظاهر أنتى ما قرئتيش مشركتى كلها .... 

هتلاقى الأجابه ....عن موضوع حروب الرده ............ وبعدين ...عيب عليك تانى .... يا عنى أنا لو قولت أن ( سيادة الرئيس جورج أحسن من ألاهك ... مش هتزعلى ) ???


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

مفيش فايده .


----------



## SALVATION (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

_



			يا جماعة المشكلة مش خطف والا أسلمة الفتيات

الحكاية إن الكنيسة غلطت وألغت محاكم التفتيش والتعذيب والإرهاب من الخروج عن المسيحية فالمسيحيون يتركون دينهم ويعتنقوا دين الله الحق

مش كده والا إيييه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لاء بجد ضحكت على حكايت الارهاب ديه
بيقولك المسحين عملين حركة طالبان بس مسيحيه  ههههههههههههههههه
اسف على الكلام وشكرا  ليكى كتير دونا
بس اصل كلام الاخ بتاع دين الحق ده يضحك كتير​_


----------



## SALVATION (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

_كتب على المؤمنين القتال
قاتلو........ حتى يدينو دين الحق​_


----------



## petro.man (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

طيب انا عايز اعرف الموضوع وصل لغايت فين  احنا في 9/9 /2007


----------



## alaalolo (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

الفاضلة المحترمة دونا أوجه لك عظيم شكري وجمال ردودك الجميلة البعيدة عن أي اسفاف أو مهاجمة لنا نحن المسلمين ولا أملك غير الدعاء لكي بأن يطيل في عمرك ويحميكي لظرف لسانك وعظيم أحترامك في ردودك وعلي العموم محوظة فعلا لا يوجد إجبار علي الدخول في الإسلام لأنه لا يجوز نهائياً ولكن الموضوع لو أنت من أهل مصر حقيقي هتعرفي كيف معاملة المسلمين للمسيحيين وبعدين موضوع الخطف مش صحيح اموضوع هو إما واحدة بتهرب مع واحد ويتجوزا وده الصحيح مائة في المائة أو واحد من عندكم يغير علشان واحدة من عندنا أو يكون متجوز وعاوز يهرب من مراته ويقلب يعني الموضوع موضوع حب وبس الدين ملهوش دعوة الأسلام بخير والمسيحية بخير واليهودية بخير لأنها أديان ربنا سواء قبلنا أو رفضنا وأخيرا أقبلي تحياتي وعظيم أحترامي سلام


----------



## Sameh_Salama (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*

يا جماعه فى حاجه غلط فى البيت و التربيه و الكنيسه ليه بنستنا لما تروح البنت و بعدين نتكلم هو مش بيظهر عليها حاجه قبل كده ذى مش تروح الكنيسه  او مش تتناول او تتكلم بطريقه مختلفه فى البيت اهنا هانفضل لغايه امتى سلبين و ليه البنات بالذات اللى بيسلموا هو مالهم ما ندور على اساس المشكله بدل ما نقول يا امن الدول و نترجى ده و نتوسط لده حرام علينا بناتنا عيب بقى ياريت البيوت تهتم شويه فى الايام اللى مايعلم بيها غير ربنا و شكرا على ردودك يا دونا نبيل


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



alaalolo قال:


> الفاضلة المحترمة دونا أوجه لك عظيم شكري وجمال ردودك الجميلة البعيدة عن أي اسفاف أو مهاجمة لنا نحن المسلمين ولا أملك غير الدعاء لكي بأن يطيل في عمرك ويحميكي لظرف لسانك وعظيم أحترامك في ردودك وعلي العموم محوظة فعلا لا يوجد إجبار علي الدخول في الإسلام لأنه لا يجوز نهائياً ولكن الموضوع لو أنت من أهل مصر حقيقي هتعرفي كيف معاملة المسلمين للمسيحيين وبعدين موضوع الخطف مش صحيح اموضوع هو إما واحدة بتهرب مع واحد ويتجوزا وده الصحيح مائة في المائة أو واحد من عندكم يغير علشان واحدة من عندنا أو يكون متجوز وعاوز يهرب من مراته ويقلب يعني الموضوع موضوع حب وبس الدين ملهوش دعوة الأسلام بخير والمسيحية بخير واليهودية بخير لأنها أديان ربنا سواء قبلنا أو رفضنا وأخيرا أقبلي تحياتي وعظيم أحترامي سلام



+ أولاً اشكرك على مجاملتك الرقيقه ........ثانياً انا اعامل الناس جميعاً بحسب تعاليم مسيحيتى وكتابى المقدس الذى يحثنا على المحبه والتسامح ومباركة حتى لاعنينا .........ثالثاً بالنسبه لموضوع تغيير الدين السؤال هو انتم ترون انه من الطبيعى ان يغير  شخص مسيحى دينه للاسباب التى سبق وذكرتها وتلوموا على أى أحد حتى لو من أهله لو حاول ارجاعه أو اثناءه عن فعلته  ومع ذلك عندما يحدث العكس تقوم الدنيا  و تشيعون انها جمعات للتنصير وانها منظمات مموله من الخارج ولا تعتبرونها أبداً انها حالات فرديه لماذا الكيل بمكيالين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ .........عامةً شكراً لك و تحياتى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اختطاف فتاه مسيحيه فى المحله الكبرى !!!!!!*



Sameh_Salama قال:


> يا جماعه فى حاجه غلط فى البيت و التربيه و الكنيسه ليه بنستنا لما تروح البنت و بعدين نتكلم هو مش بيظهر عليها حاجه قبل كده ذى مش تروح الكنيسه  او مش تتناول او تتكلم بطريقه مختلفه فى البيت اهنا هانفضل لغايه امتى سلبين و ليه البنات بالذات اللى بيسلموا هو مالهم ما ندور على اساس المشكله بدل ما نقول يا امن الدول و نترجى ده و نتوسط لده حرام علينا بناتنا عيب بقى ياريت البيوت تهتم شويه فى الايام اللى مايعلم بيها غير ربنا و شكرا على ردودك يا دونا نبيل



+ طبعاً انت كلامك مهم جداً  يا سامح واحنا لازم ندور على الاسباب وندرسها كويس ومن البديهى ان  الوقايه خير من العلاج ........وعلى حسب كلامك هى اشياء تكمل بعضها من البيت والكنيسه واى نقص فى جانب منهم تحدث المشكله وطبعاً السلبيه فى التعامل مع الامور تجعل المشكله تتفاقم .......ربحنا يحفظنا من محاربات عدو الخير .......اشكرك على رأيك المهم وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------

